

What's Wrong with the Default Alert Rendered by the Browser? - sm_sohan
http://smsohan.com/blog/2014/11/20/whats-wrong-with-the-default-alert-rendered-by-the-browser/

======
spdustin
What's wrong, for me, isn't the native alert. It's a personal pet peeve that
most of them ask "yes" or "no" questions when "Okay" and "Cancel" are the
actual options presented to the user.

Also, I believe localization of the web app's text can be made more difficult
when the text's semantics don't align with the native UI's semantics.

